# Do you ever question ???.....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

â€¦.your Faith...or is it just me...

The thread on TTMB about all the 2coolers fighting cancer has me troubled..

I know HE has a plan..and is responsible for everything that goes on...but putting this suffering on so many...and so young has me wondering...

I could use some explanation.....


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> â€¦.your Faith...or is it just me...
> 
> The thread on TTMB about all the 2coolers fighting cancer has me troubled..
> 
> ...


not in any way meant to be taken rudely or disrespectfully..... 
but never question... have Faith and know that he always has the best in mind for you and all his children. 
I cant recite the bible and certain verus.. but somewhere doesn't state that you can test him in certain way .... here is a link that you might read to help understand some

https://www.gotquestions.org/innocent-suffer.html

http://www.gotquestions.org/test-God.html

hopefully one of the members here will help give more into your question.

:cheers:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't have an answer or an explanation. There ate a lot of beautiful people who suffer. Some from decease, some from abuse, poverty, and so forth. Some of those who have fought these battles have done so with faith, grace, and courage. I think God shows us a lot how we can endure and help each other by stepping up next to those who suffer. I believe God wants us to be his hands. Good also wants us to turn to him. (I read a sign the other day. It said, God never meant for us to do it alone.)


If we can reflect on a lot of their lives I think we can find something or some message about them to help us realize there is a blessing there. Whether it be a short stay or a long one most of our family, friends, and even strangers are a blessing. 

Remember what Jesus taught us;
When you tend to the sick
Feed the hungry
Cloth the naked
Visit the jailed
Tend to the widow
You tend to Me
(Maybe not in those exact words)

I have never found myself questioning my Faith. I just know it is in God's hands and I give him glory.
This is my quick 2 cents. not an explanation just my perception.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are being serious and want an explanation for evil and suffering, here is a link to my church's Facebook page. Every Monday night in August, we have August Apologetics. This Monday night, Mary Jo Sharp from HBU will give a talk on "The problem of evil". It will be from 7 to 9 live stream with a Q and A for those in actual attendance. The Monday after we have Dr. Jim Tour from Rice University talking about "God and science."

http://www.facebook.com/westubaptist/


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

yup, cant tell the mulberry tree to go plant itself in the sea and can't walk on water either.
but if Peter made saint after denying Him 3 times, i'm sure He can forgive me.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Great discussion. I donâ€™t lose faith. I just humbly accept Godâ€™s plan is not mine. Iâ€™m 47 years old and â€œdo all things without murmur and complainingâ€ hasnâ€™t totally sunk in yet...


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess for me it just comes down to God's Ways are higher than our ways. Our lives here on earth are but a fleeting vapor compared to eternity. I could not imagine going through major tribulations without the Hope that only Jesus can give us. Our suffering here on earth pale in comparison with the suffering that Jesus had to endure on the Cross. ReelDaddy shared the Scripture today on faith even Jesus's own disciples had the sin of unbelief and they walked with Him daily.
* 2 Corinthians 1:3-5 *

3 Blessed be God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort;
4 Who comforteth us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort them which are in any trouble, by the comfort wherewith we ourselves are comforted of God.
5 For as the sufferings of Christ abound in us, so our consolation also aboundeth by Christ.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

luke 17:6
matthew 14:28-31

on suffering, read Job.
if it's too long, Job 38:2 should answer sufficiently


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

If you do not question, you are not human. Even when we believe, sometimes we have doubts. Even the Apostle prayed "increase our faith". If He brings you to it, He will bring you through it.


GOD Bless,
John


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Faith*

Is nothing without action -

You have to go back to the original sin, the serpent conning Eve to eating fruit expressly forbidden, Eve conning Adam to take a bite and thus a perfect world became imperfect - God cursed both the serpent and the progeny of Adam and Eve -- , the result was sin entered the world creating unintended consequence for humanity -- God is sovereign and consistent thru time, the fall from grace had un-intended consequence for all mankind - and what I believe is that God gave a certain amount of authority to Satan who is the Prince of the power of the air for his season (until God has given us all time to decide whose side we will be on) --Bad things happen to good people, just as good things happen to bad people - unintended consequence to the curse we have all lived under -- Gods purpose is certainly not the purpose of man in the flesh, we desire far too much which corrupts what God created us for --

I hear all the time that God must be a sadist - but then I realize who is speaking ---

Do not lose faith, but rather seek what God wants of you - and realize someday you will understand what Gods purpose truly is -- no way with my puny human mind I can fully appreciate what I can't see or physically touch, but I have secure knowledge we are all not just some slime that came together to form humanity, we are created beings of both flesh and spirit, given freewill and a mind to reason with -

I think the most important part of faith is just this verse Hebrews 3 14-19 " If we are faithful to the end , trusting God, just as firmly as we first believed, we will share in all that belongs to Christ" our focus becomes upward -- now if you graphed MY faith it would look like a sinus rhythm of an electrocardiogram - I think all Followers of Christ are affected and afflicted by Lucifer putting those doubts about our Creator in our minds --faithful to the end then becomes ACTION --


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Every time I question why something has happened, whether in my life or someone else's, I've always had the thought that in the next life, God will reveal the reasons to us and it will become crystal clear and we'll wonder why we ever doubted. Just my .02 cents..


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

SetDaHook said:


> Every time I question why something has happened, whether in my life or someone else's, I've always had the thought that in the next life, God will reveal the reasons to us and it will become crystal clear and we'll wonder why we ever doubted. Just my .02 cents..


Good perception.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Please do not lose faith in God, he is not responsible for any of the bad things that happen. God cannot do evil and Satan is the ruler of this world.

John 12:31 Now is the judgement of this world: now shall the prince of this world be cast out.

1John 5:19 we know that we are of God, and the whole world lieth in the evil one.

James 1:13 Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God, for God cannot be tempted with evil, and he himself tempteth no man.

Evil is not something God can do.


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

There is plenty of evidence of your god doing evil. Donâ€™t you guys read your bible. The god as described in the Old Testament is by far the cruelest, evil character in all of mythology.
He condoned slavery, kill everyone in the world with a flood, destroyed two whole cities, then turn a women into salt because she dared to look back at her home.
There are plenty more stories of cruelty and evil behavior by this god. 
Donâ€™t tell me your god doesnâ€™t do evil.
It is possible that all these stories are myths, god doesnâ€™t exist and all the bad things that happen to folks is just the way it is.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CTone said:


> There is plenty of evidence of your god doing evil. Donâ€™t you guys read your bible. The god as described in the Old Testament is by far the cruelest, evil character in all of mythology.
> He condoned slavery, kill everyone in the world with a flood, destroyed two whole cities, then turn a women into salt because she dared to look back at her home.
> There are plenty more stories of cruelty and evil behavior by this god.
> Donâ€™t tell me your god doesnâ€™t do evil.
> It is possible that all these stories are myths, god doesnâ€™t exist and all the bad things that happen to folks is just the way it is.


All brought on by man. Warnings were given before action was taken. Itâ€™s called consequences for your actions. Understand what the scriptures say, repent, and you donâ€™t have to worry about it. He says that destruction like has never been seen before is coming. I believe what he says.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

WillieT said:


> All brought on by man. Warnings were given before action was taken. Itâ€™s called consequences for your actions. Understand what the scriptures say, repent, and you donâ€™t have to worry about it. He says that destruction like has never been seen before is coming. I believe what he says.


Yes sir.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

yup, the consequences brought on by disobedience.
the fall of man gave us the 'knowing good and evil' when we should have only experienced good from creation. every written act of revelation from God in scripture was to warn us of the consequences. we abused our 'free will' and distanced ourselves from His grace. the descendants of noah (the restart) even became unbelievers knowing the destruction. every thing you see as evil can be attributed to 'a message for your eyes'. ever wonder why you can see but wont repent and obey?


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

CTone said:


> There is plenty of evidence of your god doing evil. Donâ€™t you guys read your bible. The god as described in the Old Testament is by far the cruelest, evil character in all of mythology.
> He condoned slavery, kill everyone in the world with a flood, destroyed two whole cities, then turn a women into salt because she dared to look back at her home.
> There are plenty more stories of cruelty and evil behavior by this god.
> Donâ€™t tell me your god doesnâ€™t do evil.
> It is possible that all these stories are myths, god doesnâ€™t exist and all the bad things that happen to folks is just the way it is.


 When I see folks calling our God evil and they themselves believe they came from a rock, I tend to ask how does a rock determine good and evil? They claim the can't believe the Bible because it was "written by man" but on the other hand scientific text books written by man is "Proof" of their theories. One thing I have discovered in my debates with rabid atheist is they are the most inconsistent group of people I have ever encountered and The Word of the Lord is always fulfilled in Proverbs 21:30 King James Version
There is no wisdom nor understanding nor counsel against the LORD.
Repent and Live or Disobey and Die! Those are your two choices no matter what you think or believe.


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

Duckchasr said:


> When I see folks calling our God evil and they themselves believe they came from a rock, I tend to ask how does a rock determine good and evil? They claim the can't believe the Bible because it was "written by man" but on the other hand scientific text books written by man is "Proof" of their theories. One thing I have discovered in my debates with rabid atheist is they are the most inconsistent group of people I have ever encountered and The Word of the Lord is always fulfilled in Proverbs 21:30 King James Version
> There is no wisdom nor understanding nor counsel against the LORD.
> Repent and Live or Disobey and Die! Those are your two choices no matter what you think or believe.


I never called your god evil, I just pointed instances in your bible that showed evil acts by your god.
If you canâ€™t see the evil, that is on you.
All books are written by mankind.
I donâ€™t even know where your idea about atheists coming from rocks is all about. I assume it is your misunderstanding with regards to biogenesis.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Written physically by man, but â€œall scripture is inspired by God.â€ If I didnâ€™t believe that, I certainly would not believe in the Bible. There is a reason it is called Godâ€™s Word.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

CTone understanding where you come from, the Flood was a result of mankind becoming purely evil and beholden to Lucifer, God wiped the earth clean and started over with Noah and the animals that made it on the ark -

IF you look at all the recorded acts where our Creator caused people to die it was always as a result of people who knew better and disobeyed - Sodom and Gomorrah, Lots wife, Egyptian Pharaoh's plagues - so on - all of these were puny humans trying to test the sovereignty of God. Plenty of people even in modern time have shook their fist at God in Rebellion - you should be glad that God does not always mete out whats deserved -- he isn't in the destruction business, he is in the redemption business - ask Israel they know better than most -- on that subject CHRISTIANS are the most likely to be taken out by God for disobedience in this day and time , while non- believers largely have nothing to worry about in their fleshly existence, so eat, party and have your fun - the bill will come due later -


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

Why would god have to start over? isn't he or she the perfect lawgiver. why create a world that would need to be re-booted with a flood drowning not only the evil men, but all the innocent children, and the soulless animals. genesis 6:7


god didn't allow Pharaoh to let his people go. The Pharaoh heart was harden by god. exodus 9:12.


This sounds evil to me. 
but it is all a myth, stories to frighten small children.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

free will (including pharaoh) .. god should have made rocks instead of man. they wont disobey or ask stupid questions

instead he made us 
his children ..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CTone said:


> Why would god have to start over? isn't he or she the perfect lawgiver. why create a world that would need to be re-booted with a flood drowning not only the evil men, but all the innocent children, and the soulless animals. genesis 6:7
> 
> god didn't allow Pharaoh to let his people go. The Pharaoh heart was harden by god. exodus 9:12.
> 
> ...


God didnâ€™t start over. People know Noah as the builder of the Ark, but Noah was also â€œa preacher of righteousness.â€ He warned people which gave them the chance to repent. It all came down to free will. The people made their choice and except for Noah and some his family they died.

God says it will happen again. Again people will make their choice.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Pharaoh had plenty of warnings. He did not heed the warnings and paid the price. If you read the verses leading up to verse 12 you see where he was given warning after warning. After that his heart was allowed to be hardened. He had shown his heart condition.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Ugh. This is why I seldom post. There is always a Ctone out there who will deliberately troll in waters that he would never fish from. 

I respect your opinion but why not let â€œpeople of faithâ€ try to encourage â€œpeople of faithâ€, in a section devoted for people of faith... we didnâ€™t post this in the jungle


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Whodathunkit said:


> Ugh. This is why I seldom post. There is always a Ctone out there who will deliberately troll in waters that he would never fish from.
> 
> I respect your opinion but why not let â€œpeople of faithâ€ try to encourage â€œpeople of faithâ€, in a section devoted for people of faith... we didnâ€™t post this in the jungle


Hopefully some that donâ€™t believe will read something that makes them think, then reconsider their stance. Remember, Jesus came to preach to sinners, not the righteous. Some that did not believe, became believers.

I welcome those that have questions and want to learn. Not so much those that want to argue.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Some of my best friends, relatives*

Are like CTone - God love em, show them some light, throw em a flashlight to brighten their darkness, maybe God will do a work if you PRAY for them --

I'd rather go into a bar filled with Atheists than a church full of wealthy people -


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TrueblueTexican said:


> I'd rather go into a bar filled with Atheists than a church full of wealthy people -


That's where you and me differ, Tex... I'll take the rich folks any time..:biggrin:


----------

